# Mot de passe imprimante réseau ??



## bart91390 (2 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un PC et un macbook en réseau, sur le PC est conectée une imprimante HP 2410 Photosmart.
Ce que je cherche à faire c'est de configurer mon imprimante pour pouvoir imprimer à partir de mon macbook. J'ajoute mon imprimante de cette manière :
Préférences systeme > Imprimantes et fax > je clique sur le petit "+" pour ajouter une nouvelle imprimante > Je clique sur "Plus d'imprimantes..." > là je vois mon PC qui s'affiche > je clique sur "Choisir" > puis il m'est demandé un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.
Mon problème est que je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il faut rentrer comme pass et nom d'utilisateur ??
Quand j'ai partagé mon imprimante sur mon PC, on ne m'a jamais demandé de choisir de telles info pour que mon réseau puisse utiliser cette imprimante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2006)

Tu as partag&#233; cette imprimante depuis ton PC, tu dois donc fournir un identifiant d'utilisateur de ton PC et son mot de passe.


----------



## bart91390 (2 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as partagé cette imprimante depuis ton PC, tu dois donc fournir un identifiant d'utilisateur de ton PC et son mot de passe.



Oui, mais comment le fournir ? quand j'ai coché "Partager cette imprimante" sur mon PC, il ne m'a pas été demandé de choisir un nom d'utilisateur ni de mot de passe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2006)

Non, &#231;a, il te l'a demand&#233; au d&#233;marrage du PC (enfin, de Windows).


----------



## bart91390 (2 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça, il te l'a demandé au démarrage du PC (enfin, de Windows).



Le mot de passe de mon compte utilisateur windows ? (sachant que j'ai plusieurs comptes sur mon PC je doute que ce soit ca). Si c'est le mot de passe que j'ai rentré tout au départ quand j'ai allumé mon pc, ça va etre chaud à retrouver, je ne me rappelle pas du tout en avoir rentré un


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2006)

bart91390 a dit:


> ... je ne me rappelle pas du tout en avoir rentré un


Il est possible qu'il n'y ait pas de mot de passe (vide), mais par contre il y a bien un login. C'est obligatoire de se loguer, puisque finalement, c'est le PC qui va gérer l'imprimante.


----------



## bart91390 (2 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il est possible qu'il n'y ait pas de mot de passe (vide), mais par contre il y a bien un login. C'est obligatoire de se loguer, puisque finalement, c'est le PC qui va gérer l'imprimante.



Et donc le login c'est le nom que j'ai donné à mon PC ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2006)

Non, c'est ton nom d'utilisateur. Le nom de ton PC, c'est le nom sous lequel il appara&#238;t lorsqu'on scanne le r&#233;seau.


----------

